
SHOOTOUT: 2017 iPad Pro versus 2017 MacBook Pro 13-inch - hydromet
http://barefeats.com/ipadpro2017.html
======
hydromet
The 2017 iPad Pro compares favorably on some benchmarks with 2017 13" Dual-
Core i7 MacBook Pro.

